# Ward's top 10 engines



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

floydarogers said:


> That report is correct. The new N57 engine is single-turbo. Ours in the 335d & x5d were twin-turbo M57 engines. BMW also did an up-name similar to the 328d being a 320d in Europe: the N57 sold in US/CA is a 530d in other markets, and there is a more powerful engine available there.


Plus the M57 is a sequential turbo (small and large which feed all cylinders at once) whereas the N54 has 1 turbo per 3 cylinders.

Just like the M57 there are variations in the turbo setup with regards to the N57.


----------

